# Random Thoughts & Ponderings



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Just wanted a place to put things that make you say hmm. Or wtf (in a good way). 

Not really for a laugh. Or to be dark. Just totally random stuff. 

Think Open Chat, but with memes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 3, 2016)

About the Lichtenstein fact:If all wars happened this way, that would be pretty neat :3

I've got two others weird facts:
-In switzerland, every citizen has to have access to a bomb shelter(I lived there, and the owners of my flat had one right under their house )
-In switzerland, it's illegal for an individual to declare war on another country. (Not quite sure about this one but my friends kept telling me it's true, so I guess it is)


----------



## Jarren (Dec 3, 2016)

I just came to the realization the other day that, while I can name most of the living members of the British Royal Family, I couldn't tell you their family name. I intend to look it up tonight, but that tidbit just hit me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


Absolutely going on the bucket list!! I will totally take you to play with the wolves one day!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2016)

The only candidate for an extraterrestrial continent we know of is Xanadu on Titan.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry for the long video, but this is simply amazing. Galileo once said that with no air resistance, a feather will fall to the Earth at the same rate as a heavier and more massive object. This is  even more amazing when you consider the fact that centuries ago when Galileo was alive, there was no technology to prove any of his theories. Most people still thought the earth was flat when he was alive.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 3, 2016)

does anyone else ponder what 4th dimensional beings think of us 3rd dimensional beings?


----------



## Jarren (Dec 3, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I just came to the realization the other day that, while I can name most of the living members of the British Royal Family, I couldn't tell you their family name. I intend to look it up tonight, but that tidbit just hit me.


Just found out that it's "Windsor." That said, that was only selected (rather arbitrarily) in 1917. Before that there was no official surname of the Royal Family.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2016)

ariamis said:


> does anyone else ponder what 4th dimensional beings think of us 3rd dimensional beings?



Seeing as I believe in those kinds of entities... I still wouldn't know. Their intentions probably vary judging by all of the "paranormal" situations throughout history (depending on their validity). It could be possible that what religions make of them has defined their presence as something else.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 3, 2016)

@bhutrflai : Thank you, you've helped me find my new diet


----------



## Karatine (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Karatine said:


>


Exactamundo!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Sorry for the long video, but this is simply amazing. Galileo once said that with no air resistance, a heavier object will fall to the Earth at the same rate as a heavier and more massive object. This is  even more amazing when you consider the fact that centuries ago when Galileo was alive, there was no technology to prove any of his theories. Most people still thought the earth was flat when he was alive.


Wow. Just wow. It's always cool to see science come to life!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Sorry for the long video, but this is simply amazing. Galileo once said that with no air resistance, a heavier object will fall to the Earth at the same rate as a heavier and more massive object. This is  even more amazing when you consider the fact that centuries ago when Galileo was alive, there was no technology to prove any of his theories. Most people still thought the earth was flat when he was alive.


Galileo was a freaking genious! More likely he was a stranded alien, like Al Einstein.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Merry Christmas, y'all!!
I might want to go check this out one day. (Bucket list??)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15477
> Merry Christmas, y'all!!
> I might want to go check this out one day. (Bucket list??)


I see a Peruvian trip in our future, Love.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I see a Peruvian trip in our future, Love.


I've got a connection. I could make it happen...


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Random Dorakitty!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 4, 2016)

What would happen if you took Imodium and Miralax at the same time?


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Youd explode into burps and farts and... Movements... then implode because of the vacuum caused by rapidly evacuated gasses and masses.  Then youd get the munchies.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> What would happen if you took Imodium and Miralax at the same time?


First thought was they would cancel each other out. Second thought was implosion.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15477
> Merry Christmas, y'all!!
> I might want to go check this out one day. (Bucket list??)



Lmao, in this culture, violence IS the answer!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15491



Therefore with that logic, Canadians must all be aliens hahaha


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Therefore with that logic, Canadians must all be aliens hahaha


We're all aliens to one another.





My random thought: I wonder how long it'll take for for my headphones from Steelseries to die so I have to buy a new pair. Been using these headphones for like 2 years now.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We're all aliens to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The meme should be... *LE GASP*

xD


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2016)

Le Studio in Canada (the same studio Rush recorded in and filmed the music video for Tom Sawyer) went on sale for $18,000.


----------



## Caecus (Dec 8, 2016)

This sentence is false.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

This entire post is a lie.

I like eating meatballs in cream sauce with mashed potatoes.

^ The above post is a lie.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This entire post is a lie.
> 
> I like eating meatballs in cream sauce with mashed potatoes.
> 
> ^ The above post is a lie.



Thanks, I'm hungry again U____U


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15491



They also seem to know english everywhere in the universe


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thanks, I'm hungry again U____U


.....They didn't have meatballs in cream sauce with mashed potatoes downstairs. Me is sad. D:

I'm always hungry though...  <3

If I could marry food I would.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I could marry food I would.


Same.

 I just ate a lot of dumplings. I feel complete now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Same.
> 
> I just ate a lot of dumplings. I feel complete now.


Heh. Here's my "breakfast". <3


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

@Yakamaru : Ok, now we're talking. Also I'm getting jealous, my breakfast being usually a cup of coffee and a banana.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh. Here's my "breakfast". <3



"Melk"

xD

I had breakfast but I can eat all freaking day omg.

*drooling*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> .....They didn't have meatballs in cream sauce with mashed potatoes downstairs. Me is sad. D:
> 
> I'm always hungry though...  <3
> 
> If I could marry food I would.



Haha!! I love food. I love making it. Eating it. Sharing it (sometimes).

I try to cook at home whenever I can... but I've gotten good at finding the worthwhile restaurants around my city. We are a "foodie" city so there are places to eat EVERYWHERE. I think the amount of restaurants and food trucks are second only to the amount of residential places here xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> "Melk"
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


"Melk" is milk in Norwegian.

Chocolate milk, chicken wraps and a roastbeef baguette. <3

Usually I get 4 chicken wraps, but they didn't have more. o.o


aloveablebunny said:


> Haha!! I love food. I love making it. Eating it. Sharing it (sometimes).
> 
> I try to cook at home whenever I can... but I've gotten good at finding the worthwhile restaurants around my city. We are a "foodie" city so there are places to eat EVERYWHERE. I think the amount of restaurants and food trucks are second only to the amount of residential places here xD


Hehe.

I love food too, especially cooking. But sometimes, just sometimes, my laziness just takes over. 



Sarachaga said:


> @Yakamaru : Ok, now we're talking. Also I'm getting jealous, my breakfast being usually a cup of coffee and a banana.


That sucks. It really does.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

@Yakamaru: Yeah I know, but that's more reasons to eat more during the rest of the day .
Btw, do you eat brown cheese,you know the caramel-flavored one?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @Yakamaru: Yeah I know, but that's more reasons to eat more during the rest of the day .
> Btw, do you eat brown cheese,you know the caramel-flavored one?


Brown cheese isn't caramel flavored.

But yes, I do occasionally eat it. I eat it often with waffles and/or pancakes with strawberry jam. REAL tasty stuff.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Melk" is milk in Norwegian.
> 
> Chocolate milk, chicken wraps and a roastbeef baguette. <3
> 
> ...



My lazy meal for dinner last night was rice and tuna. I mean it wasn't UNHEALTHY, but it wasn't amazing or anything...

I have a feeling I'll be doing lazy meals for a few days, to get through the funk of losing my kitty after Saturday... hopefully I can bounce back, this has been a depressing month for me  And I have to make a celebration dinner on Monday night too...

It's cold AF right now in TX so I'm gonna be lazy and have my lunch delivered instead of leaving the property to get something. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> My lazy meal for dinner last night was rice and tuna. I mean it wasn't UNHEALTHY, but it wasn't amazing or anything...
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be doing lazy meals for a few days, to get through the funk of losing my kitty after Saturday... hopefully I can bounce back, this has been a depressing month for me  And I have to make a celebration dinner on Monday night too...
> 
> It's cold AF right now in TX so I'm gonna be lazy and have my lunch delivered instead of leaving the property to get something. XD


Long Live Laziness!

Why go outside when you can have awesome delivered on your doorstep? 

It really sucks that your cat has passed away. I've said this on many occasions: I'm not a hug person, but I think you need one right now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

@Yakamaru: It's indeed super tasty and makes great addition to lots of dishes. A shame we don't have anything equivalent in France.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Long Live Laziness!
> 
> Why go outside when you can have awesome delivered on your doorstep?
> 
> It really sucks that your cat has passed away. I've said this on many occasions: I'm not a hug person, but I think you need one right now.



Or in this case, directly to my desk because the delivery driver knows who I am xD

He's here until Saturday  I have to call my vet and schedule it... I am taking tomorrow off of work to spend the whole day snuggling and pampering him. I probably won't be able to sleep well, if at all, tomorrow night. My roommate is sweet in that she wants to come with to offer support to me at the vet's on Saturday AM. I wish I could have more time with him, but I can't let him suffer anymore. And I can't keep having myself fall to pieces over this either. *hug* thank you, I know I will be okay, I'm just trying to let myself grieve appropriately so that way I can process it and move forward. I'll have him cremated and his ashes returned to me so that I can take him with me when I move.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru has managed to get me big time into eurobeat, I mean listen to this shit!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Yakamaru has managed to get me big time into eurobeat, I mean listen to this shit!


Eurobeat is <3.

'nough said.

Got loads more where that one came from. xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 8, 2016)

Chuck Wendig, the writer of the Aftermath Star Wars novels and Force Awakens comic said this 
"what if they finally found a planet of other Yodas and they all spoke with totally normal syntax and it just turns out Yoda is an asshole".


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Chuck Wendig, the writer of the Aftermath Star Wars novels and Force Awakens comic said this
> "what if they finally found a planet of other Yodas and they all spoke with totally normal syntax and it just turns out Yoda is an asshole".



This made me giggle way too hard XD


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> My random thought: I wonder how long it'll take for for my headphones from Steelseries to die so I have to buy a new pair. Been using these headphones for like 2 years now.



Mine were DOA, good luck.



Yakamaru said:


> If I could marry food I would.



You can, become a cannibal.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 8, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Mine were DOA, good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You can, become a cannibal.


that sounds like it should be in the dark joke thread. lol


----------



## Jarren (Dec 8, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You can, become a cannibal.


Now this is the kind of lateral thinking we need around here!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Xaroin (Dec 13, 2016)

still can't post my memes


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 13, 2016)

Ever wonder what it would be like to have your floating ribs broken, and your lungs ripped out from your back?

Shock value.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like to have your floating ribs broken, and your lungs ripped out from your back?
> 
> Shock value.



@_______@ why...


----------



## Jarren (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> @_______@ why...


B E C A U S E


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Jarren said:


> B E C A U S E



Phantom painssssss


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

I love cheesecake.
If you want to be friends with me without trying, buy me cheesecake.
Cheesecake is a way of life.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I love cheesecake.
> If you want to be friends with me without trying, buy me cheesecake.
> Cheesecake is a way of life.



I'm making my roommate/friend a cheesecake for her birthday on Saturday :x


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm making my roommate/friend a cheesecake for her birthday on Saturday :x


omg that's amazing! I bet it'll taste incredible, the home-made stuff always does owo


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> omg that's amazing! I bet it'll taste incredible, the home-made stuff always does owo



I discovered my love for making homemade cheesecakes late last year. I've made traditional (with berry puree/topping), mascarpone (with whipped cream and caramel topping), chocolate (with an oreo crust and topped with choc. syrup and raspberries), chocolate and cherry layered (wasn't the best, think I should use different cherries for the filling next time), chocolate & peanut butter (with Reese's peanut butter cups on top and an oreo crust), and finally a pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving. It's easier than I thought it would be and so satisfying


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I discovered my love for making homemade cheesecakes late last year. I've made traditional (with berry puree/topping), mascarpone (with whipped cream and caramel topping), chocolate (with an oreo crust and topped with choc. syrup and raspberries), chocolate and cherry layered (wasn't the best, think I should use different cherries for the filling next time), chocolate & peanut butter (with Reese's peanut butter cups on top and an oreo crust), and finally a pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving. It's easier than I thought it would be and so satisfying


That's awesome!...
..... I need you to make me a cheesecake one day. and screw servings, gimmie a WHOLE cheesecake! I don't even care that I may die! ;3;


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> That's awesome!...
> ..... I need you to make me a cheesecake one day. and screw servings, gimmie a WHOLE cheesecake! I don't even care that I may die! ;3;



I mean, if I can find a way to get it to the UK without it spoiling, then my cheesecake making services may be available haha


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I mean, if I can find a way to get it to the UK without it spoiling, then my cheesecake making services may be available haha


You can ship stuff like cheesecake in a small cooler packed w/ dry ice. Overnight it, or 2 day would work too I think. Should get there in 1 piece & still cold. (I've watched a lot of food/cooking shows over the years).

But that might be the most expensive cheesecake in the history of the world!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 20, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> @_______@ why...


Because it was enough to even get me to ask the same thing.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

Someone should be really cool and hold this for me because I don't have $800 to spend on a bass yet lol 

reverb.com: Kramer Spector 1987 Black


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

ariamis said:


> does anyone else ponder what 4th dimensional beings think of us 3rd dimensional beings?


They think we are assclowns


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> They think we are assclowns


They probably think worse things than us just being assclowns.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like to have your floating ribs broken, and your lungs ripped out from your back?
> 
> Shock value.


Im pretty sure thats called a spread eagle, easily confused with a female spreading her legs. So if you propositioned with a "spread eagle" make sure she defines what she means. Having you ribs broken and lungs ripped out of your back is a boner kill.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ha


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They probably think worse things than us just being assclowns.


Thats fuggin' unchill. Get to know me before you judge me 4th dimension bro, im not an assclown, im a juggalo...... haha jk, i am most certainly not a juggalo.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry for the length of this video documentary. But, remember those old war stories your grandfather likely used to tell you about? This is story is one of the greatest stories to have ever been told.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 9, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Im pretty sure thats called a spread eagle, easily confused with a female spreading her legs. So if you propositioned with a "spread eagle" make sure she defines what she means. Having you ribs broken and lungs ripped out of your back is a boner kill.


It's called "blood eagle", although spreading eagles are nice.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 10, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> It's called "blood eagle", although spreading eagles are nice.


Oh yah, glad we cleared this up.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They probably think worse things than us just being assclowns.


They think we're 3D assclowns. You can't get any lower than that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Artruya (Jan 18, 2017)

Prepare yourself...


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Prepare yourself...


That shit is hilarious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Prepare yourself...


This is like watching Confucious Live or something!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)

Confucius say...Man who stand on toilet, high on pot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16231


Never even thought of this.


----------



## Gossip (Jan 20, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16231



Oh my goodness that is a tad heart wrenching. My dog is getting extra cuddles.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm watching the coverage on the news of the inauguration of the 45th President of the United States and feeling bittersweet. Partly because I share my birthday with this historical event, and partly because I am a little apprehensive about how the next 4 years are going to play out. We can only hope for the best, right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm watching the coverage on the news of the inauguration of the 45th President of the United States and feeling bittersweet. Partly because I share my birthday with this historical event, and partly because I am a little apprehensive about how the next 4 years are going to play out. We can only hope for the best, right?


Happy Birthday Bunny!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Gossip said:


> Oh my goodness that is a tad heart wrenching. My dog is getting extra cuddles.


Our pups got extra too!! Hate when we have to leave them!!



aloveablebunny said:


> I'm watching the coverage on the news of the inauguration of the 45th President of the United States and feeling bittersweet. Partly because I share my birthday with this historical event, and partly because I am a little apprehensive about how the next 4 years are going to play out. We can only hope for the best, right?


We'll all have to wait & see what the next 4 yrs brings our way. But we can only hope & cross our fingers!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Happy Birthday Bunny!!!


 xD Thank you @Okami_No_Heishi !!!  Sorry it's a late thank you haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Our pups got extra too!! Hate when we have to leave them!!
> 
> 
> We'll all have to wait & see what the next 4 yrs brings our way. But we can only hope & cross our fingers!
> ...



Yes, buckle the seat belts and get ready for the ride!

Thank you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> xD Thank you @Okami_No_Heishi !!!  Sorry it's a late thank you haha


It's cool! You're welcome!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Well one time I got stranded on a deserted island for 16 weeks but I finally worked the courage to escape


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Just figured I'd revive this thread...

Until Okami found the furries, almost 2 yrs ago, I NEVER realized how many Furry references we see in everyday life... Commercials, tags on cars, billboards, totally random stuff, EVERYWHERE!!! And of course, Okami wants anything with a pawprint on it. Also prob why we have 10+ plushies in our bed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Now you've said that I'm going to be noticing it too 

Will report back on what I find.....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Now you've said that I'm going to be noticing it too
> 
> Will report back on what I find.....


Or how much awooing is going on in music!


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm kinda depressed. Huh .з.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm kinda depressed. Huh .з.


Why?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Or how much awooing is going on in music!


What if actually everyone is secretly a furry, and everyone is so worried about what other people will think nobody is telling anyone else about it, even though everyone else in their lives are furries too?

Or maybe it's just in creative industries.  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> What if actually everyone is secretly a furry, and everyone is so worried about what other people will think nobody is telling anyone else about it, even though everyone else in their lives are furries too?
> 
> Or maybe it's just in creative industries.  Hmmmmm.....


That would be hilarious!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That would be hilarious!


Not too sure about a 7 billion strong furpile though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not too sure about a 7 billion strong furpile though.


Yeah....that would be......great! Not really.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah....that would be......great! Not really.


Yeah. Might be a wee bit much.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm kinda depressed. Huh .з.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully it's just a passing feeling on a blah day.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah. Might be a wee bit much.


Let's have an experiment.

*organises 7 billion strong furpile*

*knocks planet off axis and into the sun*

.....


Good job that was only a simulation.  Phew.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Let's have an experiment.
> 
> *organises 7 billion strong furpile*
> 
> ...


I read something a while ago that said if we got everyone (all 7 billion of us) into one area with about 5 square feet of space each that humanity would take up an area slightly larger than the state of Rhode Island. So, I wonder if we could rent out Rhode Island?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Let's have an experiment.
> 
> *organises 7 billion strong furpile*
> 
> ...


Furties ruin everything!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Or how much awooing is going on in music!


Way too freaking much!!!! Even old school jams!!! No more awoooos!


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why?





bhutrflai said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully it's just a passing feeling on a blah day.


Got into too many petty conflicts with my loved ones lately, a bit burned out by artwork-related stuff, and stressed out by my job. It's still small potatoes compared with what some people have to go through, so I'll get over it, thank you both a lot .o.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Way too freaking much!!!! Even old school jams!!! No more awoooos!


I will never stop AWOOOOOING!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 5, 2018)

If characters in a cartoon or animated show watch a cartoon/animated show on a TV, would it look the same as the reality around them or be further simplified?

This question has haunted me for a couple years now.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 5, 2018)

I find myself watching Bob's Burgers a lot, and reccently they had an episode on the Topsy incident involving Thomas Edison. That episode was quite sad, especially when Louis almost killed Tina when trying to prove a point, also knowing that Thomas Edison killed an elephant in one of his experiments. I mean, okay, he had a good reason (which Bob's Burgers did point out in mentioning Topsy killed three people prior) but it's still kinda sad.

Still, I often have to admire Bob's Burgers for being two-sided at times like this. Yeah, they focused on the "Edison killed an Elephant" side of the story, but they still brought up the other side of it to set the record that it wasn't a black-and-white incident. Also still admiring their semi-neutral take on bronies. It shows the creaters can make a story without bias and stereotypes on either side getting in the way, which might be why I like the show despite the ammount of fart jokes in it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Jarren said:


> I read something a while ago that said if we got everyone (all 7 billion of us) into one area with about 5 square feet of space each that humanity would take up an area slightly larger than the state of Rhode Island. So, I wonder if we could rent out Rhode Island?


Let's Buy Rhode Island!!!  And turn it into a skunk petting zoo!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I will never stop AWOOOOOING!!


Yes. I know. :|


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 6, 2018)

Overcame feelings of vast loneliness and depression last night. Still recovering from everything that happened 7 months ago.

I know it gets easier, or so I'm told, but I do wonder when it stops chewing away at your soul. What doesn't help is the timing made it so I'd soon be losing my job and winter was coming.

Not having any elements of social interaction or even seeing people doesn't help either and fighting off the constant cold doesn't help the psyche as well.

Last night I was craving cuddles and simple dorky intimacy. Being what I am sucks.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Overcame feelings of vast loneliness and depression last night. Still recovering from everything that happened 7 months ago.
> 
> I know it gets easier, or so I'm told, but I do wonder when it stops chewing away at your soul. What doesn't help is the timing made it so I'd soon be losing my job and winter was coming.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man.  I wish I was closer to help properly.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

If vampire would bite the black person, would her/his skin turn white or black like coal?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> If vampire would bite the black person, would her/his skin turn white or black like coal?


Black people have the same blood colour as everyone else, so my vote goes for “no change”.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry to hear that man.  I wish I was closer to help properly.


Yeah I have a close friend who helps a bit. My ex left a path of destruction and even used him against me whilst trying to drag my name through the dirt.

It's hard enough being cheated on for most people, but being a demisexual it's even harder. All of my friends are really surprised I've handled it the way I have without becoming an alcoholic or turning to hard core drugs.

If you're going to cheat on somebody just end the relationship and for the love of the gods don't blow up try to pin friends against them and then accuse them of rape.

So many people want to do harm to my ex. That's how much of a path of destruction she's left in her path. 

It's hard to pick up the pieces and learn to trust after being betrayed that badly.

One day at a time but last night was pretty bad. There's still a shit load of her stuff in my room. And it's hard dealing with it all without breaking down. Lots of memories and lots of money spent.

its rough.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah I have a close friend who helps a bit. My ex left a path of destruction and even used him against me whilst trying to drag my name through the dirt.
> 
> It's hard enough being cheated on for most people, but being a demisexual it's even harder. All of my friends are really surprised I've handled it the way I have without becoming an alcoholic or turning to hard core drugs.
> 
> ...


Oh man, rough doesn’t describe it.  It will get better over time, please remember that.  Especially at the low points.  It’s painfully obvious how much you’re still hurting, but you will wake up one day and everything will be just a bit clearer in your head.  Do me a favour when that day comes and clear all of your ex’s stuff out. Catch yourself by surprise and just do it.  Get complete control back over your living space.  It will help, trust me.

As for the other stuff, that will come back as you do. Really it will.

Huge hug from me.  Sadly only a virtual one.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh man, rough doesn’t describe it.  It will get better over time, please remember that.  Especially at the low points.  It’s painfully obvious how much you’re still hurting, but you will wake up one day and everything will be just a bit clearer in your head.  Do me a favour when that day comes and clear all of your ex’s stuff out. Catch yourself by surprise and just do it.  Get complete control back over your living space.  It will help, trust me.
> 
> As for the other stuff, that will come back as you do. Really it will.
> 
> Huge hug from me.  Sadly only a virtual one.


Yeah slowly working on removing her shit.  It's just four years together engaged for two it's a bit harsher than a typical breakup.

I think the emotional equivalent of being shot with a sawed off shotgun in the knees as my heart was mortal combat fatality ripped out.

Our families were pretty close too. I was even close to her mother. It's a clusterfuck.

She lost her engagement ring in my room if I can find that I feel something in me will be sated if I can find that ring . She lost it last year, and she had no way of selling it off not like it's worth much anyways. It's just a part of my soul I'd like to find and put in a safe place.


----------



## Fiesta (Feb 7, 2018)

I am polyamouros, because I love my friends. but, all the friends that I had that I wasn't dating left, I give my 100 percent to partners, which is a problem, because my secondary partner is sooper depressed, and I end up playing therapist a lot. there is this thing he says when I try to explain that I don't really have time to walk him through his problems all the time, and he's just like "It's my problems, I don't wnat to make you deal with them, I will on my own" except, it is my problem, because he lives in my house,  putting a strain on my resources and just, it makes me wonder why exactly I do this to myself, I know I love him, but honestly, I hate the way he is right now. It's exhausting, and depressing, and i just, end up neglecting my own probs to deal with it, because he is in waaay more of my space than I am comfortable with. I can't handle that crap


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 7, 2018)

Fiesta,
Though "Let me get through this and I'll be fine, I'll then help with expenses, I'll then..." can be an honest intention to do right by you, intentions are not actions. Worse yet, those words can often come from the mouths of 'professional leaches'; people who live off of others in this manner until forced to move on, where they repeat the behavior with another 'host'.

I do not know this person, or you. I'm just passing on some personal experience. Forgive me if it comes across as an insult; was not my intention.


----------



## Fiesta (Feb 7, 2018)

reptile logic said:


> Fiesta,
> Though "Let me get through this and I'll be fine, I'll then help with expenses, I'll then..." can be an honest intention to do right by you, intentions are not actions. Worse yet, those words can often come from the mouths of 'professional leaches'; people who live off of others in this manner until forced to move on, where they repeat the behavior with another 'host'.
> 
> I do not know this person, or you. I'm just passing on some personal experience. Forgive me if it comes across as an insult; was not my intention.


No no! its totally cool. and it is kiiinda like that with him, but its more like, he does really well, until there is a minimum resistance in his life and he just totally gives up on all of his hopes and dreams. for example, he used to work at the same place as me, but got fired because of a clerical error, he could totally have appealed it, and probs got his job back, but instead he just, wallowed in the depression and embaressment of being fired, and the appeal window closed. its weird shit like that, he had that job for almost a year and a half, but just, let it go


----------



## Arwing Ace (Aug 26, 2018)

If the universe has ordained that my only purpose in life is to go out in a blaze of self-sacrificial glory like Russell Casse, then it will have been well worth it.


----------



## Joni (Aug 26, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15476


I have strong doubts that this works.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 26, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> If the universe has ordained that my only purpose in life is to go out in a blaze of self-sacrificial glory like Russell Casse, then it will have been well worth it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 26, 2018)

Closing due to necro


----------

